# Help -- Pimple will not go away :(



## andrrea (Feb 5, 2008)

Could someone please help me get rid of a stupid pimple on my chin that has been there for two weeks and won't go away??? I've been using Mario Badescu's drying lotion on it for over a week.


----------



## Solimar (Feb 5, 2008)

The things I can suggest that work the best for me:

100% Tea Tree Oil

Queen Helene's Mint Julep Mask


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 5, 2008)

pop the sucker!


----------



## peachface (Feb 5, 2008)

Try benzoyl peroxide on your zit if you don't have a sensitive skin. That's the only thing that helps me when I get zits...


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 5, 2008)

You could try crushing an aspirin and mixing it with a drop of water.

Apply this paste to the zit and it should help dry it up.

The aspirin is a form a salicytic acid, which is used in acne medications.

Personally, I think Mario Badescu's drying lotion is crap. I wouldn't waste a penny on that stuff.


----------



## andrrea (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally, I think Mario Badescu's drying lotion is crap. I wouldn't waste a penny on that stuff. Honestly it is!!!


----------



## Jack (Feb 6, 2008)

Apply a mixture of turmeric and neem on the face. 
A mixture of crushed mint leaves and oats will reduce pimples. Leave this for 20 minutes and wash it with warm water.

Mix thick curd, turmeric and two drops of oil. Apply on the face.

Crush garlic and take the juice and apply it on the face daily to reduce pimples 

Make a paste with sandal wood and turmeric and apply it on the face


----------



## magosienne (Feb 6, 2008)

this thread might help you too : getting rid of a pimple


----------



## andrrea (Feb 6, 2008)

Great tips ladies!! I bought something with 5% benzoyl peroxide (Spectro Jel is the brand) yesterday and I already see some improvement!!


----------



## tamagnocchi (Feb 7, 2008)

i would have rec the BPO too. perhaps zapzyt or what its called in canada i dont know.

5% is great to try. 10 is too much, 3% often to less.

i use BPO only if nothing else helps. but thats not often.

when i get a monster on my chin (thats perhaps every 3. months) then i usually use a black salve. thats what its called coll.

it has tar in it, and it swells soooo disgusting. but i only use it over night, with a band-aid on it. then the next day mostly the evil guy is gone!

i prefer that to BPO, because it doesnt damage my skin and its faster!

no popping, no scar!

perhaps this helps someone and you can understand what i wanted to say in my lame english


----------



## Kathy (Feb 10, 2008)

BP always worked for me as well. Something like Oxy or Clearasil.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd be horrible to ask, because I always pick at them and pop 'em! Good luck though!


----------



## Staamani (Feb 13, 2008)

I have found the best product for those painful deep in the pore blemishes (you know the ones that have the area sore a few days before the pimple actually rises to the surface, usually chin and nose) is an astringent called Sea Breeze for Sensetive Skin. Okay, so _I _didn't really _find_ it, it was on my bathroom vanity, because my husband heard me complainng about the painful blemish rising by my right nostril (TMI, sorry) and said rub a small amount with a cotton pad and it will go away completing without even rising into a full blown pimple. I know what your thinking, YEAH RIGHT! But he was actually right! In two days it was completly gone. The pain faded the first day and the second I didn't even notice it(do apply both days maybe three). The only thing it smells very masculine, not bad, a little eucalyptus-y.Oh, and of course it is good for the stubborn ones that never want to go away. It also does not leave your face all dry and flaky. I use weekly to deep clean my entire face and neck and ears. You'd be surprised to see what even the best cleansers leave behind.


----------



## monniej (Feb 13, 2008)

i still swear by mama lotion


----------



## Konayuki (Aug 7, 2009)

I've had the same problem for about 8 years.. 11-19.. it left me a little socially crimpled to be honest.. cause i didn't want to go outside.. but! i did see a dermitologist about 1 year ago.. my acne cleared up when he prescribed differin, Benzoyl peroxide, and a pill.. i think it was called doryx.. but he keept weening? ( might be miss spelled ) the dosage of the pill.. and eventually he stopped perscribing it now.. and my acne seems to be comming back


----------

